# Typewriter app by Tom Hanks



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/hanx-writer/id868326899?mt=8

Free, or there are upgraded versions you can access in-app after you create your first document.

Kind of fun.....I got the free version. You can export to PDF and other targets using the free version.

Betsy


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I bought it immediately--it is fun to use. Unfortunately, it is designed for the iPad, not the Mini, so the interface is not ideal, although it works. I hope they upgrade it to an iPad mini version, too.

L


----------



## William G. Jones (Sep 6, 2011)

I loved it so much I downloaded this for my Mac: http://fffff.at/noisy-typer-a-typewriter-for-your-laptop/

It takes a bit of configuring to work in OSX Mavericks but it's been worth it.

Here's a thread where they discuss the workarounds for Mavericks, for anyone interested: http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=1692110


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

This is a ripoff! Despite what they say, it is not just like a typewriter. I took them at their word, and tried to use Whiteout to correct a typo. Now Apple says my ipad needs a new screen! Dissatisfied customer here...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The Hooded Claw said:


> This is a ripoff! Despite what they say, it is not just like a typewriter. I took them at their word, and tried to use Whiteout to correct a typo. Now Apple says my ipad needs a new screen! Dissatisfied customer here...


*snort*

Heard an interview with Tom Hanks yesterday--he's going to add whiteout to V2.0. 

http://www.npr.org/blogs/alltechconsidered/2014/09/02/345254677/in-tom-hanks-ipad-app-typewriters-make-triumphant-return-ding

Betsy


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

The Hooded Claw said:


> This is a ripoff! Despite what they say, it is not just like a typewriter. I took them at their word, and tried to use Whiteout to correct a typo. Now Apple says my ipad needs a new screen! Dissatisfied customer here...


Thanks for the laugh, The Hooded Claw. I laughed out loud, and needed it.


----------

